# Sticky  Aspires........new fuses



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi 
I guess this ranks low as a ''recall'' but in todays post I received two fuses and a letter from Elddis.
It seems all Aspire models have over- rated fuses in the 12v interior light circuit, and they want us to replace the 20 Amp with the supplied 5 Amp asap 

' and at least before you use the motorhome again'

All done here.

Other owners of Aspire models -- be on the lookout...............


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As this is of concern, should it be made a sticky Nuke.

cabby





site helper note - stickied!


----------

